# Another Texan Nooby



## WestGalBay (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey everybody, Names Paul , found out about your site from 2112 on Fishwestend site here in Texas . Hadn't been fishing much in the last few years due to our hog infestation . I descovered Gen. 3 night vision hunting and went crazy with that . Now the freezer is full of nothing but pork and I'm tired of it . Time to gig some flatties .


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Wecome Paul. I have a set of night vision gogles but I don't hunt with them. I picked them up several years ago at a pawn shop thinking that they might be cool to play with on the water at night. i am curious about the hog infestation. Is there a population explosion or has hunting been limited in Texas? As you can tell I know little about hog hunting.


----------



## WestGalBay (Jul 12, 2011)

Texas has a big hog problen and other states are to follow shortly. Just to keep hog numbers down you would have to kill 70% anually . In 9 trips to a friends corn fields me and 3 other guys killed 128 hogs. We patrol the fields in a Suzuki Samuri in total darknest.They are the smartest wild animal in North America . They can't be patterned per say and can go totally noctunal . We've tried everything they learn what trap is , they can see red lights and can smell and hear like you wouldn't believe. Night vision and stealth are the only way to go. I think Texas is the only state you can night hunt in . Texas 24/7 any means other than poision and explosives .


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome Paul
Alot of good people in this forum and I just joined yours. Check out the floundering contest on your forums link. Best 8 bucks you'll ever spend. Never know how big a fish you'll come across, especially in Texas.Glad to have you
bamafan611


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Wirelessly posted (iPhone)

Florida hog population is second only to Texas. And yes you can hunt at night with a spot light and permit. Not sure about use of NVG but wouldn\'t be surprised if it\'s also legal. Eglin AFB is infested with them.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Who could I contact to go shot some hogs? The gudes want way to much money for shot something they want to get rid of.


----------



## WestGalBay (Jul 12, 2011)

The problem is the land owners can't trust just anybody on their property . I'd look at Nighthogs.com and talk to Randy . Tell him the bald headed guy that hunts in Burlington sent you . Randy hunts in Seguin which is down I-10 from ya'll. The other problem is most hogs move at night , and if you don't have night vision equiptment you won't get a shot . Day hunts just don't produce the numbers . Randy might , just might do some trading with you for some Florida fishing. If he won't I might .


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Well I won't be able to help him with the fishing part right now because I'm stationed in Korea, but if he is around in November I'm sure we could work something out. I understand the part about not letting just anyone on your land, I've heard of cow being shot for hogs. I just came from New Mexico where a good friend of mine had a ranch where people shot his hourse for an elk...Dumb a**es. Anyways I would be willing to go with someone.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Welcome to the site Tex! Lots of hogs all throughtout the SE too, and you're right on about the hog population spreading to all states...just a matter of time now. Thanks Ponce de Leon!


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

What up Paul. Let me know if you want to make room in the freezer for Flounder, Muah!


----------



## WestGalBay (Jul 12, 2011)

2112 , I'm in League City . Grew up on Hall's , Jones , Green's and North Shore of West . Let's hook up and stick a few. I've got some pork if you want any .


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

I start long change this weekend and will be off 7 days. Lets work something local like the dickinson channel this weekend. You get the beer and ice, I supply the fan boat.


----------



## WestGalBay (Jul 12, 2011)

Sounds like a plan . I'll pm my # on the other site.


----------

